# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  खास खयाल रखें दिल के मामले में

## Krishna

आज युवाओं में हृदयाघात और हृदय की बीमारियों की बढ़ती संख्याक, चिंता का विषय बन रही है। पहले जहां 30 से 40 वर्ष तक के बीच हृदय की समस्याएं आंकी जाती थीं, आज यह 20 वर्ष से कम उम्र के लोगों में भी होने लगी है। ऐसे में हृदय की समस्या ओं से बचने का एक ही उपाय है कि आप खुद अपनी कुछ सामान्यय जांच करें और हृदय संबंधी सामान्य समस्याओं को भी गंभीरता से लें। कार्डियोलाजिस्ट डाक्टर रजनीश कपूर के अनुसार अगर आप अपने शरीर के बारे में नहीं जानते हैं, तो उन्हें जानने की कोशिश करें।

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

•    ब्लड प्रेशर की जांच करायें 
•    कोलेस्ट्राल के स्तंर पर नज़र रखें
•    अपने आहार का मूल्यांकन करें
•     हृदय स्वास्थ्*य के के विषय में अपना पारिवारिक इति*हास जानें।

----------


## Krishna

*ध्यान रखें*

•    यदि किसी व्यक्ति को उच्च कोलेस्ट्राल, रक्तचाप जैसी समस्याएं होती हैं, तो उसमें हृदयाघात का अधिक जोखिम रहता है। गुड कोलेस्ट्राल का 50 से कम होना और बैड कोलेस्ट्रा ल का 100 से अधिक होना खतरनाक है।  
•    ब्लड प्रेशर का 130/85 से अधिक होना ठीक नहीं।


हृदयाघात एक आपातकालीन स्थिति है, इसलिए जितनी जल्दी हो सके प्रथमिक उपचार अपनायें:-

----------


## Krishna

•    तुरंत ऐम्बुलैंस बुलायें। 
•    ऐम्बुलैंस बुलाने के बाद अपने प्रियजनों को सम्पर्क करें।
•    ऐस्कार्ट हृदय संस्थालन के डॅाक्टरर अनिल सक्सेमना का कहना है, कि हृदयाघात के लक्षण महसूस होते ही मरीज़ को एस्प्रियन की टैबलैट दें।

----------


## Krishna

ध्यान रखें अगर मरीज़ को एस्प्रिन से एलर्जी है, तो उसे यह टैबलेट ना दें।
•    अस्पताल पहुंचते ही मरीज़ की ईसीजी करायें, इससे चिकित्सक को हृदय की स्थिति का अंदाज़ा लगाने में आसानी होगी।


रक्तचाप और स्वास्*थ्*य संबंधी दूसरे विषयों पर ध्यान देकर, हृदय की समस्याओं का आसानी से उपचार किया जा सकता है।

----------

